# depuis / dès



## suri

Salut,

J'ai un problème dans cette phrase, je dois choisir "depuis" ou "dès"... je ne vois pas la differénce (une seule option est correcte) 

""une adresse électronique et une adresse postale sont disponibles dès/depuis vendredi 6 février pour attirer l'attention[...]"

Merci beaucoup!!

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Merci de bien vouloir ne discuter que de _depuis_ et _dès_ ici. Pour d'autres prépositions, voir le fil depuis / dès / à partir de / après.


----------



## Miranda V.

"une adresse électronique et une adresse postale sont disponibles *depuis* vendredi 6 février pour attirer l'attention [...]"
(On est le 19 mai au moment où on écrit ces lignes et les adresses sont déjà disponibles depuis un certain temps)

Par contre, si ces adresses n'ont pas encore été mises en place et qu'on est, par exemple, le 15 janvier, on dira en utilisant le futur : 
"une adresse électronique et une adresse postale seront disponibles *dès* vendredi 6 février pour attirer l'attention[...]"


----------



## RASF_Br

Bonjour,

Je me demande l'exacte différence entre les prepositions "dès" e "depuis".

On dirait, bien sûr, "Il parle à son ami *depuis* une bonne heure" et "*Dès* demain, je commencerai à étudier chimie", mais est-ce que dans la phrase:

"*Depuis* mon arrivée à Paris, il pleut tout le temps."

on peut échanger le mot "depuis" pour "dès"?

Je remercie votre aide.


----------



## mickaël

Bonsoir et bienvenue au forum

*Depuis *sert à exprimer un moment précis dans le passé ou bien une durée, alors que *dès* ne sert qu'à exprimer un moment précis dans le passé ou le futur.

Dans la phrase _"*Depuis* mon arrivée à Paris, il pleut tout le temps." ;_
on ne peut pas remplacer par dès, parce ce que depuis ici indique une durée. C'est du moment de l'arrivée jusqu'à maintenant qu'il pleut. Et ça dès ne peut pas l'exprimer. 

Sinon lorsque dès et depuis ont le même sens, la seule différence entre eux je pense que c'est que dès donne plus d'importance au moment que depuis.


Attends un peu pour voir s'il n'y a pas d'autres avis.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

1. Dès = au moment même, immédiatement quand;  et n'implique pas du tout une idée de durée. 

Exemples:

- Je te téléphonerai dès que j'arriverai à la maison/dès mon arrivée à la maison.
- Dès que j'ai su la nouvelle, j'ai couru à l'hôpital.
- Je vous donnerai les clés de l'appartement dès que vous me paierez les deux premiers mois de loyer/dès le paiement des deux premiers loyers.
- Dès que je l'ai vu, j'ai su qu'il se passait quelque chose.

2.Depuis = à partir du moment énnoncé: marque le début d'une action qui se prolonge dans le temps jusqu'au présent de l'action actuelle ou du récit au passé. Pas de futur possible, donc.

Exemples:

- Il ne savait plus quoi faire depuis qu'elle l'avait quitté. (Elle l'a quitté un jour et il ne savait plus quoi faire... mais, le pire, c'est il ne sait toujours pas quoi faire au moment où se passe l'action du récit!!!!)
-Il a décidé d'acheter un dictionnaire et depuis il fait de meilleures traductions.
- Depuis quand es-tu arrivée?
- Depuis que je suis grande, je ne mets plus les doigts dans mon nez.

Tu commences à voir la différence entre les deux ?


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Y a-t-il des différences entre _depuis_ et _dès_ (sens temporel) dans ces phrases que j'ai trouvées dans le _Dictionnaire de Français Contemporain_ (Larousse) ? Sont-elles échangeables ? Merci

_Il pleut *depuis* le 15 mars._
_Il s'est mis à pleuvoir *dès* le 15 mars._

_*Depuis* le début il est hostile à nos projets._
_*Dès* le début il s'est montré hostile au projet._

_*Depuis *le XIXème siècle, la vie urbaine a été prondément modifiée._
_*Dès* la fin du XIXème siècle, l'électricité avait transformé les conditions de vie._

En plus, j'ajoute l'explication offerte par le dictionnaire, mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas à bien la comprendre, pouvez-vous m'aider ?  Gracias, à tôt


_1) Date, moment : *Depuis* indique le point de départ à partir duquel une chose dure et insiste sur cette durée ; il peut être adverbe en ce sens. *Dès* indique et souligne le point de départ à partir duquel une chose a commencé._

GonzalO


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est exactement ce que dis le dictionnaire (manquerait plus que je m'autorise à le critiquer ) :
*depuis* indique le début de manière neutre, objective, sans autre connotation
*dès *indique aussi le début, mais en insistant sur le fait que depuis le début, il se passe quelque chose et/ou sur la "précocité" de quelque chose.

_Il s'est mis à pleuvoir *dès* le 15 mars.=  c'est tôt dans la saison (le 15 mars déjà il pleuvait)
__*Dès* la fin du XIXème siècle, l'électricité avait transformé les conditions de vie. (déjà à la fin du XIXeme)

__*Dès* le début il s'est montré hostile au projet = déjà au début il était hostile._


----------



## Dancinglonely

Aidez-moi s'il vous plait...
Dès / depuis six heures du matin,elle commençait à faire son ménage.

 Selon moi,dans cette phrase on utilise dès... C'est correct?

Dès /depuis qu' elle a des problèmes,elle previent son père

Dans ce cas,selon moi,on utilise depuis... C'est correct?

Dès / depuis qu' elle a su que son fils allait rentrer en France,elle a commencé a préparer une fe^te.

Dans ce cas,selon moi on utilise dès... C'est correct?

Merci beucoup.....


----------



## pdmx

*Dès* six heures du matin, elle *commençait à* faire son ménage. (ex. tous les jours l'été dernier)
*Depuis* six heures du matin, elle *fait* son ménage. (aujourd'hui)

*Dès qu*'elle a des problèmes, elle prévient son père (=à chaque fois)
*Depuis qu*'elle a des problèmes, elle prévient son père *régulièrement/à chaque coup de fil suspect/à chaque alerte...*

*Dès qu*'elle a su que son fils allait rentrer en France, elle a commencé à préparer une fête.
*Depuis qu'elle* sait que son fils *va* rentrer en France, elle a commencé à préparer une fête.


----------



## madolo

pdmx said:


> *Depuis qu'elle* sait que son fils *va* rentrer en France, elle a commencé à préparer une fête.


on ne peut pas commencer indéfiniment !
je dirais :"depuis ... elle prépare une fête


----------



## tilt

Si _dès_ implique l'idée d'une action qui commence sans délai après le moment évoqué, _depuis _peut indiquer soit une action qui dure ou se répète encore maintenant, soit simplement qui débute après l'évènement de référence mais sans donner plus de précision dans la rapidité de l'enchainement.

Typiquement, _Depuis qu'elle sait que son fils va rentrer en France, elle a commencé à préparer une fête_ ne fait que citer une antériorité. La phrase ne me semble donc pas poser de problème.


----------



## madolo

Je n'avais pas envisagé les choses ainsi, je pensais, à tort, que "depuis" marquait la continuation de l'action 2 à partir de l'évènement 1


----------



## tilt

Le fait est que la concordance des temps change le sens de la préposition ici, par rapport aux autres exemples.


----------



## Dancinglonely

Mais mes phrases sont-elle correctes ou non???


----------



## tilt

Dancinglonely said:


> Mais mes phrases sont-elle correctes ou non???


Pdmx t'a déjà répondu, peut être pas très clairement il est vrai. 
Les trois phrases demandent en fait à commencer par _dès_. La 1re et la 3e sont donc correctes, alors que la 2de ne l'est pas puisqu'elle ne peut accepter _depuis _en l'état.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pdmx avait répondu au post n°2, je confirme seulement :





Dancinglonely said:


> *Dès* six heures du matin,elle commençait à faire son ménage.
> 
> *Dès* qu' elle a des problèmes,elle pr*é*vient son père
> 
> *Dès* qu' elle a su que son fils allait rentrer en France,elle a commencé a préparer une fête.


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour tout le monde! 
Voici ma question:

Est-ce qu'il y a vraiment une différence entre "dès" et "depuis"?

Je vois le lac depuis/dès ma fenêtre.
Je suis ici depuis/dès 5 heures.
J'adore lire depuis/dès mon enfance.
Depuis/dès que je fais du sport je me sens mieux.

Merci de votre aice


----------



## fozzano

Bonjour 3bien,

Oui, il y a beaucoup de différence entre "depuis" et "dès".
"Dès" est essentiellement lié au temps. "Depuis" peut être lié au temps ou à l'espace.
"Depuis" (dans le temps) marque le début d'une action ou d'un état permanents.
"Dès" marque le début d'une action ou d'un état qui sont souvent discontinus, ou ponctuels et répétitifs.

*Je vois le lac depuis (ou de) ma fenêtre.* 
Ma fenêtre est comprise comme étant dans un lieu et non à un moment donné. 
"dès ma fenêtre" voudrait dire "dès l'instant où j'ai atteint ma fenêtre"

*Je suis ici depuis/dès 5 heures*: 
- "depuis 5 heures veut dire que je suis arrivé ici à 5 heures (ou que cela fait 5 heures que j'y suis), et que j'y suis encore.
- "dès 5 heures" veut dire que j'ai l'habitude de venir ici à 5 heures, pas seulement aujourd'hui (et entre-temps, je suis reparti)

*J'adore lire depuis mon enfance:*
- On n'a qu'une seule enfance, on ne peut donc pas utiliser dès (voir exemple précédent)

*Depuis/dès que je fais du sport je me sens mieux:*
- "Depuis que je fais du sport" veut dire qu'un jour j'ai décidé de faire du sport régulièrement, et que depuis cette date je me sens mieux (en permanence).
- "Dès que je fais du sport" veut dire qu'à chaque fois que je commence à faire du sport, je me sens mieux (et ça s'arrête ensuite).


----------



## 3bien

Merci bien fozzano! 
Maintenant je me demande bien si les Français font toujours cette différence... mais en tout cas je la ferai dès D) maintenant.

Merci encore.


----------



## fozzano

Je suis à peu près sûr que tous les Français (et plus largement les francophones)comprennent les 4 phrases à 2 variantes comme je les ai comprises, même s'ils n'ont pas forcément conscience de cette différence entre depuis et dès. Moi-même j'ai dû faire un effort et me reporter dans un dictionnaire pour donner ces explications.


----------



## Fred_C

3bien said:


> Maintenant je me demande bien si les Français font toujours cette différence...


 Oui, toujours.
Même la tête sous l'eau...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
après consultation j'ai encore de la difficulté avec "depuis" et "dès".
Par exemple, dans les phrases suivantes, on peut employer les deux, quoique avec une nuance de sens, non ?


> 1. Il a été vexé, dès / depuis lors, il se tient sur la réserve.
> 2. Dès / Depuis Lyon, nous avons eu des arrêts continuels.
> 3. Dès / Depuis le jour où il a appris cet incident, il a changé d'attitude.


Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## itka

Il me semble que "dès" ajoute une idée de précocité qui n'existe pas dans "depuis" et qui serait sans doute à rapprocher de "déjà".

_Dès Lyon, nous avons eu des arrêts continuels._ Cela aurait pu arriver plus tard, mais a _déjà_ commencé à Lyon.
_Depuis Lyon, nous avons eu des arrêts continuels._ Ici, on indique simplement le lieu d'origine de ces arrêts.

_Dès son jeune âge, Mozart s'est montré très doué pour la musique._ Outre l'indication de temps, il y a l'idée que c'était très tôt et que c'était inhabituel.

Mais je ne saurais pas dire si cette idée est toujours présente dans toutes les phrases où l'origine est marquée par "dès". Il me semble que oui, mais je ne pense peut-être pas à tous les cas possibles !


----------



## Anna-chonger

donc, si j'ai bien compris, dans les trois phrases citées, dès et depuis se disent aussi bien l'un que l'autre (avec une différence) ?


----------



## itka

Oui. Moi, je pourrais dire les trois avec les deux mots (mais pas avec le même sens). J'espère qu'il en va de même pour les autres francophones ?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

'Dès' indique le point précis où l'action a changée, change ou changera.

_Dès sa création en 1989, cet événement culturel a remporté un grand succés. - _Aussitôt après sa création il avait remporté un succés.

_Depuis sa création en 1989, cet événement culturel a remporté un grand succés. - _Il a remporté un succés après sa création mais peut-être peu à peu, peut-être quelques jours, mois ou ans après.  Le mot 'depuis' nous dit rien specifique ici.

Il y a beaucoup des exemples mais je pense toujours; s'il y a un contexte qui a besoin d'un sens d'urgence ou immédiateté j'utilise _dès _ou _dès que_ si je peux.

Bien que je ne sois pas un francophone, mais j'étudiais cettes constructions dans mes classes récemment.


----------



## ilie86

Depuis mon arrivée à la campagne, j'ai plus de temps libre
Depuis que je vis à la campagne, j'ai plus de temps libre.


Est-il possible d'employer dès?


----------



## pdmx

ilie86 said:


> Depuis mon arrivée à la campagne, j'ai plus de temps libre
> Depuis que je vis à la campagne, j'ai plus de temps libre.



Non, on ne peut pas employer dès dans ces 2 phrases.. 
on peut dire :
Dès que j'arrive à la campagne, j'ai plus de temps libre (= à chaque fois que..)
Dès que je me suis installé à la campagne, (tout de suite) j'ai eu plus de temps libre (=depuis que..)

Par ailleurs votre exemple
"Depuis mon arrivée à la campagne, j'ai plus de temps libre"
est un peu bancal, l'emploi du mot "arrivée" laisse supposer qu'il y aura un départ, on ne comprend pas bien de quelle période il peut s'agir..
Votre 2ème exemple est exprimé beaucoup plus naturellement.


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour,
Dans un livre d'exercices j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante à compléter par "depuis" ou "dès": "La fête de la musique a vu le jour à Paris en 1982. (dès/depuis) l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement a été programmé au niveau national". D'après les corrigés la réponse est: "dès" (Dès l'année qui a suivi sa création...). Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas employer "depuis" ici...
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me l'expliquer?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,
*
Dès *(= _à partir de_)_ l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a été* programmé au niveau national.
*Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est *programmé au niveau national._


----------



## samiraa

Suis d'accord avec Oddmania. Les deux sont possibles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux prépositions sont possibles, mais avec _dès_, il y a une notion de *précocité* qu'il n'y a pas avec _depuis_ qui est beaucoup plus neutre, plus factuel. _Dès_ est donc plus adapté dans ce contexte. Je trouve d'ailleurs que c'est plutôt _depuis_ qui a le sens de _à partir de_…

Il n'y a quoi qu'il en soit aucun lien avec le temps du verbe, les deux prépositions étant possibles dans les deux cas :

*Dès/Depuis *_l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a été/est* programmé au niveau national._


----------



## tilt

*Dès *_l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national _? 

_Depuis _ne porte pas de notion de précocité, effectivement, mais il porte celle de continuité, et peut donc justifier le présent.
Par contre, avec _dès_, je n'emploierais pas ce temps alors que le début de la phrase est au passé.


----------



## samiraa

Dès l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement a été...
Depuis l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement est...


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> *Dès *_l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national _?


Bien sûr ! Le présent historique est tout à fait possible dans ce cas. 

*Dès *_l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national._ (présent historique)
*Dès *_l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a été* programmé au niveau national._
_*Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national._ (il l'est toujours)
_*Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a été* programmé au niveau national._ (il ne l'est plus)


----------



## fozzano

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai l'impression que Rouelle n'a pas eu les explications demandées, et par ailleurs, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec Maître Capello (toute révérence lui soit gardée! )
Je pense, en accord avec le corrigé évoqué par Rouelle, que la seule préposition qui convienne est *dès*. En tout cas de mon point de vue de vieux parisien, qui, j'en suis d'accord, est loin de représenter toute la francophonie.
Je vous renvoie à mon intervention plus haut.
_*"Dès* l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national" _veut dire qu'il a été programmé ainsi la 1ère année et chaque année ensuite (répétition). Le présent indique que la répétition est encore d'actualité. Ca pourrait aussi être un présent historique, avec le sens qui suit.
_*"Dès* l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a été *programmé au niveau national" _: cette programmation a eu lieu chaque année les premières fois, mais que ce n'est plus le cas actuellement.
_*"Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national" _est possible si on considère la répétition comme une continuité (non plus l'action de programmer, mais l'état d'avoir été programmé), qui se perpétue jusqu'à maintenant.
_*"Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a été* programmé au niveau national" _pose d'après moi un problème de concordance des temps si on ne précise pas jusqu'à quand cette programmation a eu lieu. Pour une action continue dans un passé indéfini, le temps qui convient est l'imparfait, pas le passé composé:
_*"Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *était *programmé au niveau national."_
Mais on pourrait dire: _*"Depuis *l'année qui a suivi sa création jusqu'à l'année dernière, l'événement *a été* programmé au niveau national."_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je m'excuse par avance, car je n'ai pas encore tout suivi ; les points abordés demandent beaucoup d'attention.
Mais les seuls temps avec lesquels on est sûr que la chose n'est plus d'actualité me semblent être l'imparfait et le plus-que-parfait.
En particulier, la version _*depuis* l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a* *toujours* *été* programmé au niveau national _montre bien qu'avec le passé composé la chose peut continuer d'être d'actualité.

J'avais dans un premier temps suivi Tilt (message #33) qui s'étonnait devant _*dès* l'année qui *a suivi* sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national_, le présent historique ne m'étant pas venu à l'esprit. Il me serait sans doute venu à l'esprit, en revanche, avec _*dès* l'année qui *suit* sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national._ Si on laisse _a suivi_, ne s'interdit-on pas dans la principale le présent historique ?

Une remarque, si elle n'a pas déjà été faite : le présent historique peut aussi bien convenir à une action qui n'est plus d'actualité.


----------



## fozzano

Merci pour ces précisions, avec lesquelles je suis d'accord.
La version _ l'événement *a* *toujours* *été* programmé au niveau national _est somme toute un cas particulier où on précise jusque quand cette programmation a lieu: jusqu'à maintenant!...
Et effectivement, contrairement à ce que j'avais écrit, le présent historique aurait demandé le présent aussi dans la subordonnée. Je sentais bien que ça clochait en écrivant ça, mais je n'ai pas réalisé où.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> En particulier, la version _*depuis* l'année qui a suivi sa création, l'événement *a* *toujours* *été* programmé au niveau national _montre bien qu'avec le passé composé la chose peut continuer d'être d'actualité.


Elle peut l'être, mais c'est alors pour moi un temps inopportun ; il faut dans ce cas lui préférer le présent puisque cela reste vrai.


Logospreference-1 said:


> [Le présent historique] me serait sans doute venu à l'esprit, en revanche, avec _*dès* l'année qui *suit* sa création, l'événement *est* programmé au niveau national._ Si on laisse _a suivi_, ne s'interdit-on pas dans la principale le présent historique ?


Non, même si on peut discuter du style de la phrase, on peut très bien mélanger passé composé et présent historique…


----------

